# Removing Insect Blood with onr



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Just gave my new Pepper white mini its first onr wash. The car has been treated with body care (diamondbrite I think). It was part of the deal despite my reservations. If it works then onr should work even better.

I first spray onr on a panel let it dwell a short time before gently washing with the b&q grout sponge and the surface felt smooth and the dirt seemed to break up well with only two passes of the sponge. As soon as the onr residue looked clean I pat dried with an AB polar mf towel.

While the panels look clean there a small red spots mainly on the bonnet, roof annd rear bumper.

The onr would not shift these red spots. I tried more spray and gentle rubbing with a mf but it didnt remove them. If I had no body care I would polish but this may damage the protection. Any thoughts.

thanks


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

If theyre on the rear bumper they probably not insect blood. Unless youre reversing really fast.Try an apc on a small area allow to dwell. If it doesnt loosen with that then probably try clay?


----------



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

The red spots will more than likely be iron deposits, try something like iron x to remove them.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

+1 for iron fallout...


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks for your replies.I would probably try the suggested methods but I dont want to remove the body care/diamondbrite.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If you've washed it already the diamondbrite is probably gone.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

bigmc said:


> If you've washed it already the diamondbrite is probably gone.


:lol: yep!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

hag said:


> thanks for your replies.I would probably try the suggested methods but I dont want to remove the body care/diamondbrite.


I wouldn't worry...As said, its probably gone anyway! :lol:


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Update on my use onr to remove thse reddish spots. I gently wiped the areas affected with onr (1 litre distilled water to 30ml of onr) with plush mf cloth. This failed to removed the spots. I then rubbed my finger over the spots and they disappeared.

I thougt that onr was able to dissolve dirt/contamination.It certainly shifts the grime on the paintwork.

Do you think that the bodycare treatment made the contaminant stick. Any suggestions on what I could use to gently remove what onr cannot clean.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

As said, unlikely to be insect blood, especailly on the back!

Sounds alot like iron deposits, or fall out of some kind, so use a fallout remover, try Ironx...

Pics would help...


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

*gtechniq c3 great cleaner*

Complained to the dealer who were rather dismissive - they thought i was being too fussy about a few marks. I claimed that the supaguard was both a poor product and badly applied.

Anyway the sales person proved that it did work by rubbing away the marks with a finger - I would never do this for fear of scratching the paint. This made my claim redundant.

I now needed to consider how to shift marks that gentle washing with optimum no rinse (onr) would not remove. I didnt want to use anything with abrasive cleaning properties as this may remove the supaguard. I tried gtechniq c3 carnauba spray wax applied carefully with a soft sponge and to my pleasure the marks dissolved without any great pressure and then the residue was buffed off with a plush microfibre cloth.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Post pictures.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

bigmc said:


> If you've washed it already the diamondbrite is probably gone.


:lol:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

sorry to ask a dumb question guys, what does ONR mean?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Tazz said:


> sorry to ask a dumb question guys, what does ONR mean?


Optimum No Rinse.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

yup, sounds like iron deposits to me, ONR won't touch these (as well as tar), iron x, purple rain or wolfs decon gel are your friends.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

You could always just clay it


----------



## donkeyboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry but I think the short answer here is you can't do what you are looking for. 

If you have some bonded containments, and it sounds like you do, then you will have to use something more than ONR to shift them, which will remove or diminish your dealer sealant. Like others have suggested though I would not worry it may be doing less than you think anyway.


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Its a few weeks on from my original post and I have washed the car several times with onr and I find it excellent to remove regular dirt but anything more (whether the red stains are insect blood or fallout) cannot be removed with onr. I have been using Gtechniq c3 fast wax which removes the red stains without abrasion and shouldnt harm the sealant. 
I find that the b&q grout sponge works well to break-up and remove the bulk of the dirt then I follow up with a push mf cloth which is soaked in a separate bucket with 30 ml of onr to 5lts of water. This dual wash leaves the surface really clean and ready to mop up with a plush drying towel.


----------



## NurburgDetail-1 (Nov 2, 2011)

dcj said:


> If theyre on the rear bumper they probably not insect blood. Unless youre reversing really fast.


hahahaha! :thumb:


----------

